
Fluid Leaves: A generative approach to pattern design - bryanrasmussen
http://reinoudvanlaar.nl/project/leavespattern/
======
nineteen999
The leaf generator part of this would be extremely cool for the 3D
games/graphics industry - I've been wanting to try and write and
implementation of something like that would work as a plugin to Allegorthmic
Substance Designer. If you could export black/white masks of both the leaf
shape and the vein structure together you'd be able to procedurally generate
fancy leaves for foliage cards really quickly.

I saw a cool demo of procedural leaf creation in Substance a while back
([https://80.lv/articles/foliage-generation-in-substance-
desig...](https://80.lv/articles/foliage-generation-in-substance-designer/)),
but it still depended on creating the leaf mask and veins through a pretty
laborious process. Something like this could be used to feed into the front of
that and offer a huge number of procedurally generated variations.

------
alexeldeib
This is really gorgeous. The end result on the cups in particular really
shines.

I hadn't heard of Processing before. Seems like a cool tool with a _ton_ of
packages. This project inspired me to check it out! Some awesome example
projects, too.

